

Why It Pays to Be a Jerk: New research confirms what they say about nice guys - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/why-it-pays-to-be-a-jerk/392066/?single_page=true

======
tim333
So cultivate both your nice guy and jerk sides and use appropriately I guess.

